# Shop vac



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Which small shop vac is good for the truck, I am tired of looking at my 16 gal. short squaty, bohemianism shop vac.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the stinger from home depot.
I think its something like 25.00.

Its small and cheap.

My favorite part is the budget allows u to leave it in the trash can at the end of the drive if u have to suck some nasty.

The cost also is easy to work in the bill without being an enormously obvious fee.

I went this route after throwing down on a couple ridgid vacs after narly drain calls


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I use the 5 gal shop vac from Lowes...









When it goes out or gets thrown out I'm thinking of going to this...it goes on a 5 gal bucket...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

BTW, they all suck...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ho ho, he he.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I use the one that looks like a tool box . 

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/WD4522-Pro-Pack/EN/index.htm

Works great ,, closes up nice ,, can stack stuff on it


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> I use the one that looks like a tool box .
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/WD4522-Pro-Pack/EN/index.htm
> 
> Works great ,, closes up nice ,, can stack stuff on it


I like that. Do the box stores carry them?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I like that. Do the box stores carry them?


 yes ,,, hated to support them ,, but i did


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> yes ,,, hated to support them ,, but i did


Thanks, you gotta do, what you gotta do.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I use the 5 gal shop vac from Lowes...
> 
> When it goes out or gets thrown out I'm thinking of going to this...it goes on a 5 gal bucket...


We have the same little sv's but they are yellow and gray, they are nice because they are compact. And you can just through em away if you have to suck up nasty substances like others said.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I may just get both.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Dewalt makes a cordless one that uses the 18v batts....It's the shizznitt..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DeWalt DC515B Cordless 1/2 Gallon Wet/Dry Portable Vacuum



*Highlights:*


Dual clean up modes allow you to use either the front suction nozzle or the extendable rubber hose
Large 1/2 gallon tank holds plenty of material and features an easy to release heavy duty latch that makes clean up a snap
Easy to clean filter: simply tap it out or wash it under tap water and let dry
Durable rubber hose allows you to reach into tight areas
Gore HEPA Wet/Dry filter traps 99.97% of dust particles at 0.3 microns
Oversized on/off switch is easily accessible with either hand


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Beat you to it GP, but the pic is much better....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I carry 8 batteries with me.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Dewalt makes a cordless one that uses the 18v batts....It's the shizznitt..



I have the older style DeWalt 18v, it's great for those little jobs and such. I paid about $99, but I don't see them around anymore.

I also bought a couple of the kind that fit on a bucket from HD, the "buckethead" vac around Christmas a years ago. They were only $25, but I haven't even opened the boxes yet. I forgot I have them.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The orange box around here does not have that on the shelf.

I tried to get another one last week for the new truck. It is available on line.

I got the other squareish one, with the wheels. It's pretty good.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

pix coming


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I use this Shop vacuum 1.5 Gal / has a blower option also

depends on what you're using it for

I got this to be able to hang it in my truck.


(that fernco tee is my "snaking tube" for trap arm connection)


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

The little Stingers from Home Depot Beachplumber mentioned are great.

Cootie 'em up and throw 'em out -- I bought a pallet of them in 2004. We have 6 of them left.

As for the cordless ones, I have both the 18v and the 28v Milwaukee vacs -- They're fine for emptying the trap on WC's, but don't expect to vacuum out the trap and the tank all in one fell swoop.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*bucket head*

the buckethead is awesome! I use buckets to store tools, fittings etc. When I'm not using the vacuum i'll stack the unused bucket under one of the others so I just have to store the "head". when the bucket gets gross I just replace the bucket and blast the vacuum with a hose. It has its limitations however. Top heavy when empty, hose to small to pick up large woodchips, hose and cord are pretty short. all in all, great tool in my opinion 

btw,
buckethead's fit perfectly in a milk crate


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I figured they would be top heavy.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Use the buckethead for toilets and nasties, carry a old sears shop vac for general cleanup.

wookie


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I found a new source for the ac/cordless DeWalt shop vac that I mentioned earlier. 

http://www.mfssupply.com/s.nl/it.A/id.1417/.f


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Cal said:


> I use the one that looks like a tool box .
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/WD4522-Pro-Pack/EN/index.htm
> 
> Works great ,, closes up nice ,, can stack stuff on it


I use the same one. Ive used the life time warranty two times now. 
The on/off toggle switch has gone out both times.
I like being able to stack other tool boxes on it , saves a lot of room in the van.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bought the bucket-head vacuum at Home Depot this morning to vacuum out the trap on a temporary jobsite toilet I've had to move 7 times so far -- I'm sold.

$20.00 for a 'cootie vac' you're going to toss in the landfill sooner, rather than later, is a bargain.

Sidenote -- Those illegals doing the framing seriously need to drink more water. I just about tossed my cookies cutting out and re-routing the trap arm.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Bought the bucket-head vacuum at Home Depot this morning to vacuum out the trap on a temporary jobsite toilet I've had to move 7 times so far -- I'm sold.
> 
> $20.00 for a 'cootie vac' you're going to toss in the landfill sooner, rather than later, is a bargain.
> 
> Sidenote -- Those illegals doing the framing seriously need to drink more water. I just about tossed my cookies cutting out and re-routing the trap arm.


Those burritos and enchiladas don't digest very well...


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Cal said:


> I use the one that looks like a tool box .
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/WD4522-Pro-Pack/EN/index.htm
> 
> Works great ,, closes up nice ,, can stack stuff on it


The thing I like best about this one, is it's damn near impossible to lose attachments or misplace the hose - it always has a home in the box.

If I have to suck up something ugly, I'll stop at the coin-op car wash with some Spray Nine and give it a good washing.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I carry the DeWalt 2 gallon and 1/2 gallon 18 volt vacuums on the truck. They work well, but every couple of years I have to replace the 2 gallon. First it stops working if you plug it in, and then later on it won't work on the battery. But they are cheap enough that it is not a problem to buy another one.

Amazon.com sells the DeWalt 2 gallon vac for $83.


----------

